# Trouble E-filing



## berraco58 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am trying to avoid mailing in my return but cannot seem to get my return e-filed. I have tried e-filing at Turbotax and at HRblock online. 

After entering my information, both have returned similar results on form 1040:
Line 7: 30,000 (Wages ...)
Line 21: -30,000 (due to FEIE)
Line 22: 0 (Total Income)
Line 37: 0 (AGI)
Line 44: 0 (Taxable Income)
Line 61: 0 (Total Tax)

Both have schedule B to show that I have foreign accounts but that they are under the legal limits and both use form 2555.

Turbotax says that I can't file because some forms can't be e-filed (but all of these files are supposed ok to e-file). HRBlock says that it can't e-file a blank return. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

TurboTax has never been able to handle foreign addresses, so that explains that one. H&R block is supposedly able to handle foreign addresses, but if you're trying to use the free e-file facility, there are other restrictions (such as age - for some reason, if you are over 52 years of age, the free file sites won't take your forms).

You might try declaring $10 or so of bank interest, which would give you a positive $10 for AGI (not enough to affect your taxes due) and see if H&RBlock will take it. If not, you're probably up against the age restriction.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berraco58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you Bev for your quick reply!



Bevdeforges said:


> TurboTax has never been able to handle foreign addresses, ...


I went through the IRS's free file website and used the TurboTax Freedom Edition. According to the website, you can use this software if you meet this criteria: "Live in any state or U.S. Citizens and resident aliens with foreign addresses." Also, I didn't have any problem putting in a foreign address and the software even allowed me to specify that this was a foreign address. 



Bevdeforges said:


> ... there are other restrictions (such as age - for some reason, if you are over 52 years of age, the free file sites won't take your forms).


I am 28.



Bevdeforges said:


> You might try declaring $10 or so of bank interest, which would give you a positive $10 for AGI (not enough to affect your taxes due) and see if H&RBlock will take it. If not, you're probably up against the age restriction.


I thought about writing that I sold something in the states at a profit (something small like a TV or something) just to get a non zero income but I'm a little scared that it may raise questions and delay the filing more than just mailing it in as is. I looked at my US bank account for interest earned and only earned $0.38 for 2011. 

I think you might be right about me being up against a wall.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No, you need to declare a little bit of interest or "miscellaneous income" from overseas - something that isn't excludible on the 2555, but something the IRS wouldn't expect to receive any sort of 1099 or other document about. (Despite what they seem to think, most overseas banks and other institutions don't bother submitting anything to the IRS.) Just put down that you won a $100 "prize" and leave it at that. That leaves you with $100 worth of "AGI" which is wiped out on p. 2 of the 1040 by your personal exemption and standard deduction. If that doesn't work then you will have to mail it in, I'm afraid.

TurboTax must have upgraded their software. The IRS Paris office sheet I have (from 2010) doesn't include them in the e-filers that could take foreign addresses, and they didn't release an updated sheet for 2011 taxes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

